# Anyone has a recommendation for car audio speakers for classical listening? ;)



## Ymer (Oct 13, 2013)

Just bought a car the other day and it did not come with a stereo.

Not willing to do a lot of work or spend too much, I'm thinking 4 x 6-1/2".

What can I get that will make for a pleasant classical listening experience?

Thanks!


----------

